
Amazon HQ2 Winner May Be Boston, Says Wells Fargo AI Program - apress
http://fortune.com/2018/03/13/ai-computer-amazon-hq2/
======
zitterbewegung
Wow, Wells Fargo is trying to predict the winner of a farcial competition that
really is a way to get larger tax breaks for Amazon. When Wells Fargo is using
their "Program" to get into Fortune for another PR / AD play. Maybe they also
want to hire in Boston?

------
LargeWu
If Wells Fargo's AI is so smart maybe they could use it to figure out a way to
do business that doesn't include widespread fraud.

~~~
eagletusk
I imagine it's possible without AI to solve this type of problem, but I think
Wells Fargo needs all the help they can get.

------
ghaff
So you put "AI" in the headline and the story, such as it is, basically admits
this is all just a guessing game. At least it correctly notes that this is
going to be a decision made by a few people and probably no one outside of
Amazon even really knows what their major criteria are.

------
seibelj
It really doesn't matter if HQ2 is officially in Boston. Amazon already has a
large presence in Cambridge, and is building a new huge office in the Seaport.
HQ3 is already in Boston, but they can rename it HQ2 if they want.

~~~
ghaff
Admittedly, while significant, Amazon's existing or planned presence in Boston
and Cambridge is "only" about 3,000 employees. Though, honestly, the fact that
they've made investments in the area already could argue against a major new
expansion in a location (Suffolk Downs) that most potential employees would
likely regard as a significant downgrade from Amazon's other facilities in the
area.

------
aristocles
Wells Fargo has no credibility whatsoever. Wasn't there a court ordering that
they "couldnt grow anymore"?

Hard to take these financial companies serious these days.

------
zentiggr
F __* Wells Fargo. One of the top financial companies on my personal wishlist
to liquidate and never rehire the top executives unless they start out at
minimum wage and earn their way up again.

